# Dumbbell Labels For Pens



## Sawdust46 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wanted to let anyone interested know about a good experience I had with a label vendor.  I was looking for dumbbell labels to put on my pens at shows.  I wanted labels that did NOT have adhesive on the center portion of the label so it would not gum up the pen clip.  I found some at Kenco Labels and ordered the 9/16 in size.  When I received them they had adhesive on the center!  I called Kenco and he verified the description on their site was incorrect.  The 9/16 did have adhesive on the center but he also verified the 1/2 inch did NOT have adhesive on the center.  The 1/16 inch didn't make that much difference to me so they shipped me the 1/2 inch labels and I am sending the 9/16 inch labels back and they paid shipping both ways.  FYI, I have no relationship or interest in Kenco.


----------



## Mac (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad that some still care about customers.
Now, does anybody around you, still grow those famous Mckinney Cantaloupes.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 27, 2011)

I doubt it.  A lot of the farm land has been taken over by housing developments.


----------

